

Nasty SSL 3.0 vuln to be revealed soon? - fredkelly
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/10/14/nasty_ssl_30_vulnerability_to_drop_tomorrow/?mt=1413300796996

======
reedloden
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8452931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8452931)

